# I want to immigrate to Aus from South Africa. Advice?



## MikkiD (Jun 23, 2009)

We are a family of 3 who really want to immigrate to Australia. We don't know if we would qualify per the point system, all the forms including the assessment app all look so complicated and I don't want to mess up our chances by completing it myself. Can anybody recommend a good immigration specialist in SA? I understand that they charge an arm and a leg and some of them are just scam artists. I am willing to pay for the specialist's expertise if it will increase our chances of getting into Aus.
We have also scoured Aussie job websites, my husband has applied for everything he can but so far no employers have been willing to offer sponsership. 
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## nowhereKid (Feb 5, 2012)

MikkiD said:


> We are a family of 3 who really want to immigrate to Australia. We don't know if we would qualify per the point system, all the forms including the assessment app all look so complicated and I don't want to mess up our chances by completing it myself. Can anybody recommend a good immigration specialist in SA? I understand that they charge an arm and a leg and some of them are just scam artists. I am willing to pay for the specialist's expertise if it will increase our chances of getting into Aus.
> We have also scoured Aussie job websites, my husband has applied for everything he can but so far no employers have been willing to offer sponsership.
> Any help will be appreciated.


Please go to the following website Australian Visa Wizard - Visas & Immigration
Fill in your details as necessary and you can very easily conduct an initial self assessment. You won't mess anything up by doing this! If you have any further questions, please post.
-nK


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Employers are very reluctant to recruit anyone from overseas. The completion is just to high! There are so many people bidding for jobs from US, Canada,UK and so on. Unless you are in high demand area (nurse, mining) its is unlikely you'll be offered a job from overseas. 
Most people come on skilled migrant visa here. 
Check the link above. If you still prefer to use agent make sure they are MARA registered. Just google MARA Australia. MARA is a body which ensures agents are up to the standards. If they are not MARA registered, I personally wouldn't bother even talking to them. That said, the process is quit straightforward and doesn't necessarily need an agent. Vast majority of people apply directly, by themselves.


----------



## shonawilke (Feb 12, 2012)

MikkiD said:


> We are a family of 3 who really want to immigrate to Australia. We don't know if we would qualify per the point system, all the forms including the assessment app all look so complicated and I don't want to mess up our chances by completing it myself. Can anybody recommend a good immigration specialist in SA? I understand that they charge an arm and a leg and some of them are just scam artists. I am willing to pay for the specialist's expertise if it will increase our chances of getting into Aus.
> We have also scoured Aussie job websites, my husband has applied for everything he can but so far no employers have been willing to offer sponsership.
> Any help will be appreciated.


Hi there. I can highly recommend Migrate2oz | Registered Migration Agents for innovative immigration solutions . They have handled my application as well as various friends and have been in contact the whole time and given me information I had no clue about. The guys names are Ray and Reuven , they are MASA registered, have offices here in SA and in Australia. They will do a full consult with you free of charge before hand and let you know if they think you have any chance of getting in. 

HTH
Shona


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,
I would recommend 1st Contact (from the UK) and see they have offices \ services in SA: 1st Contact SA.


----------



## shonawilke (Feb 12, 2012)

1st Contact does not deal with Oz immigration from SA, only UK. I contacted them originally as well and they were great, for immigration to UK, but when we looked at Oz I had to chat to consultants in Oz, so everything had to be prepared and couriered to Oz for them to do stuff. Didn't make sense financially. Maybe it has changed as this was about a year ago.


----------



## MikkiD (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Shona. I will contact Migrate2Oz. I really hope they can help us, I have my heart set on migrating to Aus. How long did the whole process take?


----------



## shonawilke (Feb 12, 2012)

MikkiD said:


> Thanks Shona. I will contact Migrate2Oz. I really hope they can help us, I have my heart set on migrating to Aus. How long did the whole process take?


I first spoke to Ray at the beginning of Sept last year. We signed up around the 15th Sept. They lodged ACS around the 21/22 Sept. They already recommended state sponsorship and gave me all the information of what I needed to prepare if we went that route. We received a positive ACS on the 25/11/2011. They lodged with SA 05/12/2011 (delay mainly due to me). We got SS acceptance back 24/01/2012 and they lodged with the DIAC 01/02/2012. My CO was assigned yesterday 22/02/2012. We do medicals on the the March and are waiting for our PCC's. Once all that is lodged I believe it is a relatively short period of time for a decision on your Visa. All in all probably 6 months from start to end which is really not bad. They are by no means cheap but they told me a lot of things I was not aware of and have helped me tremendously.

Good luck

Regards
Shona


----------

